# Installing cruise control in 2010 Chevrolet Cruze LS



## juicylemon (Jun 7, 2016)

I have a Chevrolet Cruze LS with manual transmission and the model year is 2010. What options do I have to install cruise control? I cannot find a lot of information about the 2010 model. Will the Rostra 250-9003 work on a 2010 model or can I replace the steering wheel with one that has cruisecontrol switches on it?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Was Cruise Control an option for any of the 2010s sold where you are? If so you may be able to install the factory cruise. If not you'll need to go with an aftermarket cruise control.


----------



## juicylemon (Jun 7, 2016)

I just analyzed all the Cruzes that are for sale with a model year of 2010. It seems that all the LT versions have a factory cruise control and all the LS versions don't have them(BTW I life in the Netherlands).


----------



## _MerF_ (Mar 24, 2015)

When I was test driving Cruze(s) to eventually buy my 1LT, I outright declined the option of LS simply because of the lack of cruise control. the salesman assured me that it was something that could be added on and he would refer me to a reputable company (local) to do it.

Ultimately I fell in love with the RS package and the 1.4L-t so didn't have to bother with it, but apparently it's possible...at least on the 2015MY.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Yeah but that is only possible in Pittsburg !


----------

